# Quantum Encryption



## CQB (Aug 12, 2017)

This looks pretty interesting & changes SIGINT just a little...

A Chinese Satellite Just Sent an “Unhackable” Quantum Signal | Inverse

...plus a bit of background from last month. 

With New Satellite, China Leads the World in Quantum Entanglement | Inverse


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 5, 2017)

This reads like another "Sputnik" moment.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 5, 2017)

My last job in Paris was working security at the Louvre's lab, three stories underground, just across from the glass Pyramid which was under construction. 
This was back in'88, before I invaded the U.S.
The purpose of the lab, built around an NEC particle accelerator, was analysis and authentication of artifacts. By analyzing the changes sustained by alpha particles and photons after they bounced off an artifact, the team could determine age and composition to a very high degree.
These Chinese experiments with entangled particles are fascinating, Jim.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 5, 2017)

[QU


----------



## CQB (Oct 6, 2017)

It's life Jim, but not as we know it


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 10, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> My last job in Paris was working security at the Louvre's lab, three stories underground, just across from the glass Pyramid which was under construction.
> This was back in'88, before I invaded the U.S.
> The purpose of the lab, built around an NEC particle accelerator, was analysis and authentication of artifacts. By analyzing the changes sustained by alpha particles and photons after they bounced off an artifact, the team could determine age and composition to a very high degree.
> These Chinese experiments with entangled particles are fascinating, Jim.



Isn't that the definition of a spectrometer?

I was put through forensics course sponsored by the NFSTC - we used mass-spec's and did the same shit with literally, any element by the bajillionth particle to determine it's composition (organics & man-made). Obviously we were targeting a specific effect/capability but I just found what you said interesting and saw the similarities.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 10, 2017)

As a layman of sorts, I reckon it is. The difference is the kinetic energy afforded by the accelerator, but as to meaningful differences beyond that, I'll have to do more reading. I haven't thought about this much in the past 20 years. But now my curiosity is piqued anew.


----------

